# Information on Lymph Nodes?



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Has she had any vaccinations lately? I used to have a golden that would end up with a pretty firm feeling lump between the shoulder blades when he received his rabies vac in that location. The old timers used to call it a serum pack. Could that be what it is?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

No she hasn't had her annual shots yet. That will be next week actually!

I took Sadie to the vet and she said that these were not her lymph nodes. (THANK GOD!) it is her muscle. Which I find crazy but she's the vet and she knows that she's talking about. 

Sadie has lost 1.8lbs in two weeks which concerns me. But, I've cut her food from 2 cups and a tablespoon to 1.5 cups and a tablespoon. So that may be it.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I was meaning to ask you, does your Golden have muscles on the top of the shoulders to where you can grab them easily?
Sadie has her annual tomorrow and I will definitely bring this up to the vet. I'm such a worry wart, it's annoying. Lol


----------

